# Intel to buy McAfee for 7.7 billion $.



## Yukikaze (Aug 19, 2010)

Seeing as this is security related, I picked this forum for the post.

So, just FYI (for those that are interested in such news):
http://www.gottabemobile.com/2010/08/19/intel-buys-mcafee/


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG !!! This is not gonna be good


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 19, 2010)

But why?


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 19, 2010)

Intel's official intel on the acquisition: Intel to Acquire McAfee 

It will be good for Intel.  They are looking at the growth in the mobile market's need for this type of product.  If they can incorporate this into the hardware for the cloud and push it off, as, a plus over the other chip makers (ARM, etc.) chips.  Mobile market is getting to be dog eat dog and the dog with the best bite wins.  Every little marketing tool helps.

McAfee is a profitable company and has seen growth over the years, so it is not a bad investment on Intel's part.

It is just my opinion.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 19, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Intel's official intel on the acquisition: Intel to Acquire McAfee
> 
> It will be good for Intel.  They are looking at the growth in the mobile market's need for this type of product.  If they can incorporate this into the hardware for the cloud and push it off, as, a plus over the other chip makers (ARM, etc.) chips.  Mobile market is getting to be dog eat dog and the dog with the best bite wins.  Every little marketing tool helps.
> 
> ...



you have a point, a fairly valid one at that, but I still think that it is bizarre for a hardware company to buy a software company.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 19, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> you have a point, a fairly valid one at that, but I still think that it is bizarre for a hardware company to buy a software company.



Not if the HW company wants to become more and more a SW company.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 19, 2010)

They should have rather bought over ESET or Kaspersky with that $7.7 billion. :/ McAfee sucks.


----------



## Jflynn0 (Aug 19, 2010)

i agree i don't know anyone who still uses McAfee, maybe on the business side but as a consumer McAfee has been a terrible product. Buy a company with a better product like ESET


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe the plan was : if running McAfee and the warning that your computer is infected with AMD processor and you should switch to Intel  :


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe they will make it in to a actual good program.


----------



## Mandown (Aug 19, 2010)

HATERS! I use mcafee still. I used kaspersky and didn't see a damn difference in protection since both missed viruses. Plus I got the security suite mcafee free. Everyone to me just hates them because someone else said so.

Anyways this seems like a smart move for them, it'll help get anti-virus software in mobile device which really needs it since smart phones are everywhere and will most likely be a gold mine for hackers, plus cars are getting more computerized and can be hacked.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 19, 2010)

Mandown said:


> Anyways this seems like a smart move for them, it'll help get anti-virus software in mobile device which really needs it since smart phones are everywhere and will most likely be a gold mine for hackers, plus cars are getting more computerized and can be hacked.



Business and mobile devices are where they are going with this ball, for a goal, if they play it right.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 19, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Maybe the plan was : if running McAfee and the warning that your computer is infected with AMD processor and you should switch to Intel  :



False positive

Intel must of sneezed and then went...oh i just bought McAfee, o well.

7.7Billion???? im in the wrong business


----------



## TIGR (Aug 19, 2010)

Posted by btarunr in TPU News, here.


----------

